# My garden pest control.



## FITBMX (Aug 27, 2016)

I have about a dozen of these in the high tunnel/greenhouse, they are eating whatever they get a hold of.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2016)

How big are they?


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 27, 2016)

tirediron said:


> How big are they?



I will take another photo with a ruler next to it tomorrow. They are big.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2016)

I got that impression!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

Probably the size of a half dollar, they bite humans too so be careful.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 28, 2016)

Here is some sizing for you, looks like about 3" in length.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2016)

That's big enough to make give him the right-of-way!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Probably the size of a half dollar, they bite humans too so be careful.



I haven't been bit by one, but i have seen them wrapping up 1.5" grasshoppers. I think they will kill anything they can get a hold of, and that may include humans! 



tirediron said:


> That's big enough to make give him the right-of-way!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

Do even need a macro lens for that one... nice


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Do even need a macro lens for that one... nice



I need to get some extension tubes. I just have my kit lens, which ins't a great macro lens. But I don't shoot enough macro to warrant buying a lens just for it.


----------



## Mikeyb90 (Sep 9, 2016)

I love these! Garden spiders as we called them growing up. Fitting as they were always in the garden lol. We used to throw big grasshoppers into there webs and watch them wrap em up like it was nothing. My step dad had an odd looking Sony digital camera with a macro on it which is ironically what got me into photography  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 9, 2016)

Mikeyb90 said:


> I love these! Garden spiders as we called them growing up. Fitting as they were always in the garden lol. We used to throw big grasshoppers into there webs and watch them wrap em up like it was nothing. My step dad had an odd looking Sony digital camera with a macro on it which is ironically what got me into photography
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The size of some of the bugs they catch is amazing to me. They eat a lot too.
Do you shoot macro?


----------



## Streets (Sep 11, 2016)

Not a poisonous species.  Never heard of one biting a human either.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2016)

Streets said:


> Not a poisonous species.  Never heard of one biting a human either.


I got bit more than once by them in my grandparents green house / farm. Not poisonous, true. However, the bite always burned and left a hard itchy lump in the bite area which inevitably would get infected because kids are not the cleanest. You get bit by them when you walk through there nest and not realizing they are hitching a ride on you. Grandma said they were her soldiers.


----------



## Streets (Sep 12, 2016)

NOW I've heard of someone being bitten by a garden spider.  Never too old to learn something new.  Thanks.


----------



## JohnFrady (Sep 16, 2016)

A spider infestation is harder to anticipate than most other infestations. Spiders tend to favor dark, poorly-lit places throughout your home. The best way to prevent them from filling your home is to keep it clean and make sure you check your basement, attic, and other storage places frequently. Spider bite is dangerous. My brother has been treated for long as he was bitten by a spider and I think it was poisonous.We then took the help of a pest control company exterminator elk grove, on our aunt recommendation, and their people helped us to get rid from them.


----------



## Mikeyb90 (Sep 17, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Mikeyb90 said:
> 
> 
> > I love these! Garden spiders as we called them growing up. Fitting as they were always in the garden lol. We used to throw big grasshoppers into there webs and watch them wrap em up like it was nothing. My step dad had an odd looking Sony digital camera with a macro on it which is ironically what got me into photography
> ...



I used to when I was younger and my step dad had that Sony with the macro set up. I actually won a youth photo contest with a pic of those spiders. I would love to get back into it but a lens is out of my range at the moment.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 17, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Streets said:
> 
> 
> > Not a poisonous species.  Never heard of one biting a human either.
> ...



I always figured they would bite if I messed with them, but never tried to find out for myself.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 17, 2016)

Mikeyb90 said:


> I used to when I was younger and my step dad had that Sony with the macro set up. I actually won a youth photo contest with a pic of those spiders. I would love to get back into it but a lens is out of my range at the moment.



All I have are pretty much kit lenses. You should give it a try with whatever you have, and you could also get some cheap macro extension tubes.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 17, 2016)

JohnFrady said:


> A spider infestation is harder to anticipate than most other infestations. Spiders tend to favor dark, poorly-lit places throughout your home. The best way to prevent them from filling your home is to keep it clean and make sure you check your basement, attic, and other storage places frequently. Spider bite is dangerous. My brother has been treated for long as he was bitten by a spider and I think it was poisonous.We then took the help of a pest control company exterminator elk grove, on our aunt recommendation, and their people helped us to get rid from them.



I had a uncle get bit by a brown recluse, of course he has this "i'm a tough guy" attitude, so he didn't go to the hospital for a few days. Now that was a bad idea!
But when it comes to these guys, the more the merrier!


----------



## Mikeyb90 (Sep 17, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Mikeyb90 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to when I was younger and my step dad had that Sony with the macro set up. I actually won a youth photo contest with a pic of those spiders. I would love to get back into it but a lens is out of my range at the moment.
> ...



I have done a little bit with my kits also.. Just nowhere near the quality that I remember getting. And I just learned about extension tubes and reversal rings so I'm doing a little research on those to see which way to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 17, 2016)

Mikeyb90 said:


> I have done a little bit with my kits also.. Just nowhere near the quality that I remember getting. And I just learned about extension tubes and reversal rings so I'm doing a little research on those to see which way to go



That's why these aren't very good. My lenses just aren't that great for this, but it is fun to play with them. 
I haven't gotten extension tubes yet. I don't have a lot of interest in macro, but I do enjoy playing a little with it, so one of these days something like extension tubes or reversal rings.


----------

